# Water pressure on 25hp



## Skinny_waters886 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm running a lt25 with a 25 hp tohatsu 4 stroke. I put a jackplate on the boat when I first got it and I finally got around to getting a prop so I can actually raise it up with out blowing out. I got a 4 blade with heavy cupping and can hit 31 with it all the way up so I'm super happy with it. My question is camo put a water pressure gauge on that motor it still pees with it all the way up but I'd feel better looking at a gauge because when it's all the way up there's only 2.5 inches of skeg under the hull.ive heard that you can't because these motors don't have enough pressure is this true?


----------



## lopakapence (Jul 20, 2013)

Tohatsu makes a water pressure gage, 0-10 psi for the 25-30 motors. part # 3GF-72598-0


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a brand new 0-15 psi Water Pressure gauge for sale if your interested..  It will fit your Tohatsu perfectly. *$35 shipped..*

Here's the link.  Let me know if you're interested.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1409422791/2#2 

Thanks, 

Bob


----------



## Skinny_waters886 (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok thanks guys I'm gonna go with the tohatsu one so it matches my tach


----------

